
Ask HN: What are interviewers looking for in senior engineers and team teads? - pqw
After a lot of interviews this is still a mystery to me. Acing the technical part, but people lose interest randomly. Having a great friendly chat, but still saying no. And whey they do make a hire, usually it&#x27;s someone sub-par, but for some reason they liked something random about him.<p>What is it exactly? What makes a senior or team lead an on-the-spot hire?
======
znpy
From my experience, someone can be said to be a "senior" engineer when he/she
is proficient enough to be inserted into a team, brought up to speed via an
onboarding process and then is almost immediately productive, in a more-or-
less independent fashion, ideally bringing new know-how to the team.

But then again, it's not all about tech.

~~~
pqw
The question is how one senior is chosen over others.

